# Aiqs & isa



## Ballz85 (May 5, 2010)

Hello yet again hahaha

I am currently in the process of applying the AIQS for a skilled assessment, but my query is that regarding my partner.
My partner is a chartered surveyor and must apply for a skills assessment under the ISA (Institute of Surveyors in Australia) or something along those lines.

Upon my partner going to apply for a skills assessment under the ISA, we have noticed on their website and to quote ( In Voluntary Liquidation) The Institution of Surveyors, Australia
Obviously liquidation for any company/institution means that they are soon to go out of business or that i may just be reading into this all wrong but your thoughts would be appreciated

(PS wanderer thanks again for all your replies)

Kind regards

Graham


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Ballz85 said:


> Hello yet again hahaha
> 
> I am currently in the process of applying the AIQS for a skilled assessment, but my query is that regarding my partner.
> My partner is a chartered surveyor and must apply for a skills assessment under the ISA (Institute of Surveyors in Australia) or something along those lines.
> ...


The ISA sites indicates something of an alliance is occurring with Surveying & Spatial Sciences Institute , their reference being a merger with the ISA.

One way or another I'd expect that the ISA would really need to advise Immi and Immi to approve of the new organisation to be the assessing organisation for Surveyors.

You could contact ISA and see what they have to say and to seek further confirmation/confidence in paying for an assessment that will remain acceptable for immigration purposes, shoot off an email enquiry to Immi - Contact Us - Department of Immigration and Citizenship

If you are life partners as against business partners immigrating separately, only one of you will need to get assessed/qualify for immigration by skills and the other can be a secondary applicant to the primary applicant.


----------

